# closed



## encrown (Apr 12, 2020)

figured id offer this if anyone wants em! his house is very far back so ill be taking one person at a time lol. tips of nmt appreciated, not required. keeping it open for about an hour and a half or so(unless he stops earlier).


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, I’d love to come by! Thank you!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I please come? I can tip bells as I don’t have any tickets. But if not that’s okay


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I visit too? :>


----------



## mosaka (Apr 12, 2020)

Me too please!


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit too!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! If you have time, I'd love to come grab the DIY.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi could i come for a visit?


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I join please?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I come by please? I’ll tip


----------



## Roar (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## Polilla (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

encrown said:


> figured id offer this if anyone wants em! his house is very far back so ill be taking one person at a time lol. tips of nmt appreciated, not required. keeping it open for about an hour and a half or so(unless he stops earlier).


I'd love to come by, please. Unfortunately I don't have any extra NMTs so if that means you need to move on to someone else I understand.


----------



## lilacvomit (Apr 12, 2020)

id like to come as well!!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 12, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## encrown (Apr 12, 2020)

ill try to get everyone in who asked so far! also might start sending in two people at a time.


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

If you’re taking guests Id love to drop in.


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2020)

I wanna join as well with @jakeulous


----------



## Lizmerlot (Apr 12, 2020)

encrown said:


> figured id offer this if anyone wants em! his house is very far back so ill be taking one person at a time lol. tips of nmt appreciated, not required. keeping it open for about an hour and a half or so(unless he stops earlier).


I’d love to come by! I’ll bring a NMT


----------



## racatl (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love this diy


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

Would like to join!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 12, 2020)

hey can I join in?


----------

